# (>'.')>  Makeup for a wedding I attended  <('.'<)



## user79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry, I've been a bit absent from Specktra. Was gone a week on vacation to London. Attended my sister's wedding and I did a trial run a week or so before. I was too busy on the actual day of the wedding to get a pic, so here's some pics of the trial run. It's pretty much what I did anyway, just a bit less of the glowy stuff.























I can't even remember what I used, it was so long ago. Ugh. Well, I'll take a guess.

Face: Bare Minerals foundation, Revlon Skinlights fluid, Nars blush, MAC Bronze CCB

Eyes: Untitled Paint, Goldenaire pig., Jest e/s, Mulch e/s, White pig., Melon pig., brown eyeliner, black kohl eyeliner, Covergirl Lash Exact mascara

Lips: Clear Lipglass with just a tiny bit of Wonderstruck lustreglass in the centre of the lips

Eyebrows: Carbon e/s with hair wax



And, just cuz I feel like it....a sort of artistic and fun self-portrait pic I took a while back when it was super windy outside and my hair was flying everywhere.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! Love your photos.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 13, 2006)

wow! absolutely beautiful! btw, the pix are gr8 and professional


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

your skin is flawless


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2006)

I want to see a tutorial on how you apply your foundation!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 13, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! i have to attend to a wedding tomorow. you gived me agreat idea here. thanks for sharing


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2006)

:holysheep: could u possibly BE any more beautiful??? seriously, i don't even know what to say...


----------



## delovely (Jul 13, 2006)

wow, that look is soooo lovely on you. you are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 14, 2006)

That is stunning!  I love how your eyes just stand out.


----------



## smiles4c (Jul 14, 2006)

OMG that's so amazing, you look like a goddess! Why can't *I* look like that?


----------



## ben (Jul 14, 2006)

hot!

if you were my friend there's no way you'd be coming to my wedding


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 14, 2006)

oo you look very pretty so dewy...thats my fave kind of look


----------



## KayoS (Jul 14, 2006)

god, absolutely gorgeous.

What camera do you use?


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 14, 2006)

That's so pretty!  I love your full pouty lips.


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Very glowy and pretty!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

Love your skin, it's so flawless! Gorgeous!


----------



## ruhin (Jul 14, 2006)

That's gorgeous! And nice artistic shot.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Jul 14, 2006)

omgosh! you have thee greatest face! awesome makeup.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

so pretty. you look great.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 14, 2006)

That's stunning! Your pics are awesome!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 14, 2006)

So many different levels of beauty..


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 14, 2006)

Aggh I am so envious I dont even know what to say,........


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 14, 2006)

i love the look absolutely gorgeous! your pics are so creative!


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks so much girls!! Damn this Specktra forum will someday cause my ego to explode, I bet. Haha, jk.

Thanks for the nice comments, also about my pictures. These images I took with my Canon 20D indoors with a flash, the last one with the windy hair is with my Canon Powershot A510 though.

Thanks for looking & commenting.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 14, 2006)

i love the colors on you so vibrant and glowy u look beautiful  great photogarphy


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 14, 2006)

Dear lord, you're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - each FOTD you do keeps getting better and better!  BE _and_ liquid foundation? I'm curious to know your application process.
Any skincare secrets you're willing to share?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 14, 2006)

That is beautiful...and your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Dear lord, you're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - each FOTD you do keeps getting better and better!  BE and liquid foundation? I'm curious to know your application process.
Any skincare secrets you're willing to share?_

 
The Revlon Skinlights isn't a foundation really, it's more like an illuminating fluid. Sort of like Strobe cream. You can see how I apply it and the BE in the "I love Coppering" tutorial I did in the Tut section. 

I don't really have any amazing skincare secrets.


----------



## stacey (Jul 15, 2006)

very very beautiful! i love your pictures so well taken. and your face is flawless.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 15, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!  What sort of skin care products do you use that make your skin so beautifully flawless?  And how do you like the Bare Escentuals?  I have heard good things about it, but don't want to shell out the $$ if it's not going to work for me KWIM?

Btw...I love these FOTD things...I think I am a "visual" learner and these are really "learning" me (lol...does anyone else use that intentional flub?)


----------



## astronaut (Jul 15, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS! Absolutely gorgeous! Your skin looks so airbrushed, dewey, glowey, flawless and just ahhhh it's beautiful and perfect!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow i was waiting for u to post a look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gurl u are to beautiful!!!! and ur MU aplication is flawless.  i just love the look


----------



## NightMusik (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks so fantastic! You are gorgeous woman and the look is great on you! Love that artsy last pic


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh my.
Please.
tutorial for this?


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 16, 2006)

How is it fair that your skin is always flawless?


----------



## captainlulu (Jul 16, 2006)

I always love your makeup and was wondering when you would post something new. Hopefully we can convince you to do another tutorial. If nothing else please post more. I need inspiration!


----------



## seba (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, tutorial please!! I want to know how you do your eyes, it's very beautiful! Mind explaining how you do that? And what NARS blush are you wearing? Thanks heaps!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 16, 2006)

That looks beautiful. I love how glowy your skin looks.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 16, 2006)

beautiful look. i hope to see some of the wedding shots soon!


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 17, 2006)

I love your skin and eyes. Simply flawless. Has anyone ever told you that you look like that model Kate Moss? (Which is a good thing!)


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_I love your skin and eyes. Simply flawless. Has anyone ever told you that you look like that model Kate Moss? (Which is a good thing!)_

 
Yes someone has said that before. That, and Ashlee Simpson, but I don't really see either similarity. 



Anyway, I posted a tutorial for this look now.
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=518251#post518251


----------



## Pascal (Jul 18, 2006)

very pretty looking very fresh faced


----------



## Miss World (Jul 20, 2006)

love it!! please do a tut .. pwease pwease pweaseee ^_^


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jul 21, 2006)

WOW!!! Your skin is STUNNING, I love everything about it!


----------



## Delphi373 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!!! I looove the lips especially!


----------



## user79 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 
_love it!! please do a tut .. pwease pwease pweaseee ^_^_

 
Did you read the thread? I did a tut for this look.


----------



## KJam (Jul 22, 2006)

You are so pretty - no one glows like you do (even with your tutorial, which I loved)!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 23, 2006)

ohh my, you're skin is flawless! love the makeup. you're very beautiful and the photographs are professional!!!


----------



## devin (Jul 23, 2006)

sooo pretty! i love, love, love your skin!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 23, 2006)

oh, oh you should do a tutuorial, i love the way this looks!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Aggh I am so envious I dont even know what to say,........_

 
Yes....my feelings too......

Post more of anything with your face!!!


----------



## hungrychild (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a giant girl-crush on you.


----------



## jeanna (Aug 4, 2006)

HOLY CRAP - these are hot! Your skin is AMAZING! If you get a chance, PLEASE do a tutorial of this look.. so, so hot


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! Your face look soo smooth... but everything came out pretty! wow! a wedding in London must have been pretty! pictures please


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow you are so talented with makeup and camera.  And so beautiful too.


----------



## patty006 (Aug 5, 2006)

my god, your skin and makeup looks flawless!!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 5, 2006)

i love your skin and your camera


----------



## mya_319 (Aug 17, 2006)

awsome!!!

show us some more


----------



## vanillafrostin4 (Aug 17, 2006)

love love love!!!!! makeup in beautiful and i love the pictures themselves... very professional looking!


----------



## AppleLolaX (Aug 18, 2006)

*BEGS* 

plleeeassee do a tutorial for this look! your skin is what i dream mine could be!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 19, 2006)

Beautiful. Very pretty this look.


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 11, 2006)

I absolutely love the way your makeup, complexion, and hair looks in the first pic!!


----------



## milamonster (Dec 11, 2006)

u look absolutely beautiful!
i love your eyes


----------



## french-dessert (Dec 12, 2006)

now i want to take same ur pics hehehe
i say what every thing posted above


----------



## Lollie (Dec 12, 2006)

That's so pretty! Looks like you're glowing!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 14, 2006)

U R ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS...im in love with ur skin it's so flawless...so peachy and creamy....hehe....beautifull....love ur MU...amazing


----------



## Poussin (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you very much for your pretty pics!!!


----------



## Daligani (Dec 18, 2006)

Good lord, is it at all possible for you to do a crappy job with makeup? And, seriously.. your skin looks completely flawless


----------



## indetails (Dec 18, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

You look very beautiful! I like that last pic, you look so pretty!


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 22, 2006)

Beautiful.. im so envious of your skin.


----------



## lambee (Dec 24, 2006)

I saw some of a tutorial of yours earlier.  Wow.  You always manage to make your makeup look so polished and perfect.  I love this look.  You are positively glowing.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know what your sister looks like - but you not supposed to be prettier than the bride on her day!! LOL  - But if she looks like you then I guess.. moot point..lol


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2006)

Your makeup is so soft and glowy. Your eyes really pop!


----------



## ririe (Mar 28, 2007)

oh man! you so pretty even without make up!!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 28, 2007)

You look so flawless. The colors are incredible!


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 28, 2007)

you are so beautiful! you look like you're glowing from within


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 12, 2007)

my goodness, can your skin be any more gorgeous!!!! i love this look, it's absolutely beautiful and you absolutely glow!


----------



## flossy (Jul 12, 2007)

You are absolutely beautiful. Your eyes, your skin, your hair - everything! Ahh, green with envy!


----------



## tink (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow...super beautiful makeup! And person :] What type of camera do you use!? The pictures are so clear!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow. Your green eyes are literally eye-popping! So beautiful


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 13, 2007)

ur skin looks soooo amazing!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2007)

....


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 13, 2007)

goodness...your skin is pure radiant perfection!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Jul 13, 2007)

It's just beautiful.  You've done a fab job...loving the colours.

Kitty.


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Your neutral looks are always just the BEST, so soft and pretty!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





  :holysheep: could u possibly BE any more beautiful??? seriously, i don't even know what to say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i CONCUR~


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 14, 2007)

*Wow...you're skin is amazing. You're simply "glowing". Thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## red (Jul 14, 2007)

Flawless skin, beautiful face, simply mahvelous


----------



## Bybs (Jul 14, 2007)

Flawless!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 28, 2007)

Hot! Dang you girls with blue/green eyes!!! hehe


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2007)

How have I not commented on this one? You look beautiful!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 28, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## daFilli (Aug 28, 2007)

who needs retouching with skin like that? ur blessed! beautiful looking. well done did done. =]


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 28, 2007)

Your skin is just flawless wow!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 20, 2007)

you kinda look like mandy moore on the second picture. very pretty.


----------



## red (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning


----------



## tynie626 (Dec 21, 2007)

this is stunning! your skin is absolutely flawless, and u really remind me of Mandy Moore!!!


----------



## Purity (Dec 21, 2007)

That is so pretty! I love your skin, it's flawless...


----------



## RenRen (Dec 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You look so luminous, and the photography is out of this world!  I wish my skin looked like that!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2007)

Your skin is flawless.

<----jealous


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 21, 2007)

You're so flawless~
I want your skin!


----------



## Pluie (Jun 1, 2008)

You really have a great skin ^^ it looks flawless ^^ Love ur pics btw


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 1, 2008)

Pretty as always


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Beautiful! And you take amazing pictures!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG this look is soooooooooo pretty!!!!
A+++++++++++++ no doubt!!!!!

Pleaseeeeeeee do a tutorial on this look....I Luv it!!!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 1, 2008)

ok now i read the thread!!!! i was so amazed at this look i didnt bother to read anything at first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## thelilprincess (May 12, 2010)

do you remember if you applied the revlon skinlights all over or in specific zones?


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Nice! I like how you're skin looks very dewy and supple.


----------



## MissResha (May 12, 2010)

really beautiful


----------



## Wandalemur (May 14, 2010)

So So So Beautiful!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (May 16, 2010)

Amazing.


----------

